# Mel Brooks 41st AFI Life Achievement Award on TNT 2013/06/15



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

> Mel Brooks will be presented with the 41st AFI Life Achievement Award at a gala tribute on Thursday, June 6, in Los Angeles, to be broadcast on TNT later that month, with encore airings on TCM.
> 
> http://www.afi.com/silver/films/2013/v10i2/melbrooks.aspx


The first showing will be on TNT Saturday June 15 at 9 Eastern 
http://www.tntdrama.com/stories/story/?tid=2001036


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Missed it...bummer.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It was fairly funny and a nice tribute. Not as funny as Carl Reiner said it was.


----------

